# HOCOC 2008-2009 Race Season



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

HOCOC 2008-2009 Race Schedule

"Fenders at the Beach"

Sunday, September 21, 2008 9AM
Nantasket Beach Raceway
8 Front Street, Hull, MA. 02919 John Stezelicki 728-925-4702 or cell
781-630-3064

Dual NSCS events, Vintage NASCAR 50's Beach Racers (T-Jets) And IROC G-Jet Team event (Cars will be supplied. Teams will be determined by draw). $10.00 entry fee. Walk-in's welcome.

"Sizzler"

Saturday, October 25, 2008 9AM

East Haven Raceway
2 Brockett Place, East Haven, CT 06512 Rich Dumas 203-469-6959

5 Events: NSCS, Trans-Am (T-Jets), Racers choice Fairgrounds or APLM and a non-winners event which will be for SK Modifieds. $10.00 entry fee. Walk-in's welcome.

" Nostalgia 2008 "

Sunday, November 23, 2008 9AM
Juniper Raceway
70 Oliver St., Southbridge, MA 01550 Gerry Cullan 508-765-2952

This is an Invitational event. No walk-in entries. 5 Divisions -Grand Nationals on the Oval. Racers choice Coupes on the oval or Vintage Tin on the road course. Racers choice Fairgrounds on the oval or Grand Americans on the road course. $10.00 entry fee. Trophies to the winners.

" HO Racers Memorial Grand Prix "

Sunday, December 7, 2008 9AM
Bada Bing Raceway
15 Birchtree Drive, Johnston, R.I 02919 Steve DelSesto 401-231-8115

5 events - NSCS, Int'l Sedans, Racers choice Fray cars or Grand
Americans and a non-winners event for APLM cars. $10.00 entry fee. Walk-in's welcome.
" Race of Champions "

Sunday January 11, 2009 9AM
Evans Little T Speedway
163 Staghead Drive, Pascoag, R.I. 02859 Tony Mottola 401-710-7076

This is an invitational event. No walk ins. 5 Divisions. APLM.
Drivers choice SK Modifieds or Grand Nationals. Driver’s choice
Coupes or Pro Stocks (G-Jets). $10 entry fee. Trophies to the winners.

" HO Madness "

Sunday February 8, 2009 9AM
Berlin Raceway
167 River Road West, Berlin, MA. 01503 Tom Gumina 617-435-2924

5 Divisions. NSCS LMS, "Open Competition" for pancake arm cars. Racers choice Grand Nationals or Grand Americans and a non-winners event for Fray cars. $10 Entry fee. Walk-in's welcome.

"The Big Dog Shootout "

Sunday March 8, 2009 9AM
Juniper Raceway
70 Oliver Street, Southbridge, MA 01550 Gerry Cullan 508-765-2952

5 Divisions. NSCS LMS, Sprint Cars (T-Jets), Racers choice Coupes or Fairgrounds. Also a non winners event for SK Modifieds. Walk-in’s welcome. $10 Entry fee.

" Mini Indy Classic "

Sunday March 22, 2009 9AM
Catfish Speedway
31A Sacramento Street, Cambridge, MA 02138 Rob Hayes 617-868-5833

Dual NSCS LMS events, Indy cars, G-Jet Pro Stock (NASCAR Lexan bodies) team event. $10 entry fee. Walk-in's welcome.

" National Sportsman Championship "

Saturday April 18 and Sunday April 19, 2009 9AM
DCM Raceway
2614 Whitehorse Hamilton Sq. Road, Trenton, NJ 08690 Dave Simms 609-586-9122


----------

